# J.J. Wood & Bro Druggist Maysville KY



## bottlekid76 (Nov 15, 2012)

I seen this smooth based aqua cylinder at the bottle show last weekend and snapped up a couple of poor cell phone pics. J.J. Wood & Bro Druggist Maysville KY. I didn't see it listed in Matts book. Anyone familiar with this one? I didn't buy it but i'm curious about it. I'm guessing it was 9-10" tall.

 ~Tim


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know anything about it except that is a really nice looking druggist bottle.


----------



## LC (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not know what it would be worth , but most all Maysville bottles are pretty well sought after . Wish I had came upon it , then too , price would have been a factor . The bottle looks to be in super nice condition . Maybe if Dollarbill sees it he will know something about it , he lives in Maysville .


----------



## sandchip (Nov 17, 2012)

That's a good looker, Tim.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice Druggist and anything Woods from around here is a good piece, It's one of the earler ,harder ones to find around here.Not sure what it's really worth and I would'nt want to stear ya wrong.It is a sought after bottle around here though. Sorry I could,nt be more help.I will ask around about it to.
   Bill


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Bill! []


----------

